# Online Subohm Vs Battery Check



## Alex (1/6/14)

This guy just built a small webpage to determine the safety of sub ohm coils against different batteries, he is in the process of adding more batteries to the list as he gets the info.

Anyway, I think it's real good. So go check it out.? 

http://lance36.altervista.org/battery.php
screenshot

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 6


----------



## MarkK (25/6/14)

Nice find!

Apparently the trustfire's I'm using are only rated to 4amp and I'm using them at 7amp :/ firing a .6

Instant result, buy more batteries!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (25/6/14)

Sub-ohming is not something anyone should do unless they properly understand the limitations of their kit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (25/6/14)

nice find @Alex 

surely very helpful

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

